# Do i have the right cablecard for premiere? multi or single?



## V3T_TOO (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a Motorola Mediacipher cablecard. Part 469140-003-00.









I don't see an M for multistrean anywhere. Is this a single and need to get the other M card? I don't have my premiere yet, but it arrives Tuesday and want everything ready. I searched online and can't find out if it is a multi or single anywhere. I found an ebay post that said it is a multi card, but all other multi cards have an M on it.

Btw, this was provided by comcast after I told them I needed a multi-stream card.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Pretty sure that if it doesn't say M-Card on it, it's not.


----------



## V3T_TOO (Oct 15, 2006)

MickeS said:


> Pretty sure that if it doesn't say M-Card on it, it's not.


I was really hoping that is not the case. Anyone have any firsthand experiance with this card?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

That picture looks like the Motorola sngle stream cards I had before with FiOS. The motorola M cards that replaced them just had a red and white on it. Not multicolored like the S card was.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

I think the M-Card version looks like this...

http://www.motorola.com/Business/US...ents/MediaCipher+Multi-stream+CableCARD_US-EN


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TrueTurbo said:


> I think the M-Card version looks like this...
> 
> http://www.motorola.com/Business/US...ents/MediaCipher+Multi-stream+CableCARD_US-EN


That is what my Motorola M cards look like.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

The 2 s-cards that I took back to Comcast look exactly like the one's you showed. The m-card are solid red with M-CARD written across.


----------

